# Dusty hay??? Help....



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 8, 2012)

So today was "hay day" at our house.
We went to the feed store to buy our bale of timothy.
We always buy it by the bale at dels feed which is a good quality feed store.

But today they only had compressed bales of timothy.
We have never bought the compressed bale before. We did tell the guy who loaded it for us that it was for rabbits and he said it was fine.

After getting it home I cut the tie's and it went everywere (thank goodness I kept it on the hardwood)

Its green and very good smelling but I did notice its very dusty. Is this going to be a problem? I hate to toss 50 pounds of hay 
Is there anything I can do to get rid of the dust???


----------



## lilabunt (Jun 8, 2012)

i use both. i like the compressed hay for their litter boxes. they like to eat it as much as they use it fore toiletries lol. ive had dusty bales but have never had a problem. never a sneeze or anything. so long as the hay isnt damp and rotten you should be just fine. as for getting rid of the dust it varies. my buns have a whole bedroom to themself. i usually grab a handful and stick it out the window and shake it if its overly dusty


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh good. The hay is very light,fluffy and green. Just rather dusty...I am happy its not a loss though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 8, 2012)

When we used Timothy, I'd break off some, box it up and go outside so I could shake it out. We switched to orchard grass now as I have very bad allergies--used to wear a commercial dust mask and surgical gloves when I had to handle it.


----------

